# Mark Holcomb's Axe FX Presets



## giwrgos02 (May 7, 2015)

Periphery / Mark Holcomb - Pale Aura - Digital Single (Digital Guitar Books ) | Sheet Happens Publishing


Hey guys, I was trying to find more info about Mark's tone and I found this. Does anyone know if this is legit? Or is it just a fraud?

Thanks in advance


----------



## crg123 (May 7, 2015)

It's legit, but I heard that the guys from fractal are trying to get Mark, Jake and Nolly to post some patches for FW18 like Misha did. So might be best to hold off unless you don't mind spending the money.



> Sheet Happens publishes guitar music books. Owned and operated by Luke Hoskin and Tim Millar from the Canadian band Protest the Hero.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 7, 2015)

I got it and the patches, it's not a scam at all.


----------



## giwrgos02 (May 7, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I got it and the patches, it's not a scam at all.



Did you get them now? Are the patches good?


----------



## Der JD (May 7, 2015)

With the Axe Fx, the vast majority of time presets created by other people are going to sound like garbage. When I had the Axe, I never had any luck with others' presets, including "artist" presets. 

The gear they used both before and after the Axe Fx unit will be totally different than what you're using. Absolutely will not sound the same on different gear.


----------



## mnemonic (May 7, 2015)

Der JD said:


> With the Axe Fx, the vast majority of time presets created by other people are going to sound like garbage. When I had the Axe, I never had any luck with others' presets, including "artist" presets.
> 
> The gear they used both before and after the Axe Fx unit will be totally different than what you're using. Absolutely will not sound the same on different gear.



I agree with this, though I experience it with all modelers I've used. Other people's patches don't translate well for me because of all the differences in the gear used. Different hands, different guitar, different amplification, different room, etc. 

And on top of that, if these are the patches from 'clear,' they will be from before Firmware 18 was released. There were some major improvements in FW18, and they will sound different than on previous firmwares. Personally I started fresh with all new patches on 18.


----------



## crg123 (May 7, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Personally I started fresh with all new patches on 18.



Same.


----------



## drmosh (May 7, 2015)

Der JD said:


> With the Axe Fx, the vast majority of time presets created by other people are going to sound like garbage. When I had the Axe, I never had any luck with others' presets, including "artist" presets.
> 
> The gear they used both before and after the Axe Fx unit will be totally different than what you're using. Absolutely will not sound the same on different gear.



yup, my experience too.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 7, 2015)

They sound cool, but presets are just that, presets. There's only one patch that I even remotely still use from a preset because it was a good base to build upon. Paying for presets is a very dumb thing unless it's something like an album package which includes album tones exactly as they were used. Especially considering that the tones already exist in your unit, you're just paying for specific settings that someone else used.

If you buy this package buy it because you want the tabs, see the patches as an extra little tidbit.


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 7, 2015)

charging for patches


lol.


----------



## themike (May 7, 2015)

Glass Cloud said:


> charging for patches
> 
> 
> lol.



You're paying for the transcription of the song - the patches are a perk.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 7, 2015)

themike said:


> You're paying for the transcription of the song - the patches are a perk.



^ Exactly 

Jason Richardson has a tone package for like $40 I think, album tones I think if I remember correctly.


----------



## giwrgos02 (May 7, 2015)

Glass Cloud said:


> charging for patches
> 
> 
> lol.





themike said:


> You're paying for the transcription of the song - the patches are a perk.





Jonathan20022 said:


> ^ Exactly
> 
> Jason Richardson has a tone package for like $40 I think, album tones I think if I remember correctly.




Many people have tonepacks. And as I see it, you are not only supporting them when you buy it, but you are also buying a product that some people spend many hours making it.

I'm not saying it's reasonable to buy a tonepack that costs 40 or 60$. But, imo 5$ is worth it.


----------



## giwrgos02 (May 7, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> They sound cool, but presets are just that, presets. There's only one patch that I even remotely still use from a preset because it was a good base to build upon. Paying for presets is a very dumb thing unless it's something like an album package which includes album tones exactly as they were used. Especially considering that the tones already exist in your unit, you're just paying for specific settings that someone else used.
> 
> If you buy this package buy it because you want the tabs, see the patches as an extra little tidbit.




I bought it for both of the things you mentioned and also because I want to support Mark for all the great music he has been writing and sharing with us.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 7, 2015)

Yeah of course $5 is more than fair for all you get, definitely worth it.


----------



## Vhyle (May 7, 2015)

Paying money for someone else's settings? Cool! F_ck making your own tones when you can imitate someone else, amirite


----------



## giwrgos02 (May 8, 2015)

Vhyle said:


> Paying money for someone else's settings? Cool! F_ck making your own tones when you can imitate someone else, amirite



Wow. Sounds like you are mad, you sad dude that insult people behind your screen, without even having a reason.


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 8, 2015)

giwrgos02 said:


> Wow. Sounds like you are mad, you sad dude that insult people behind your screen, without even having a reason.



so ironic.


----------



## giwrgos02 (May 8, 2015)

Glass Cloud said:


> so ironic.



ironic? huh. I don't like it when people behave like this. 

I really liked this community so far. Because everyone shared his opinion and experience with a nice attitude and we all had great conversations and learned from each other. And that's the forum's purpose too. Not to come in a thread, insult people for no reason and then leave. That's a sad thing to do. He is sad. And I don't think I am misbehaving when I call him like that, after his post.


----------



## Vhyle (May 8, 2015)

I'm not sad, I'm just wondering why people are shelling out money to have someone else's settings. You have an Axe FX, a device that is capable of conjuring up thousands of tone patches or whatever else you want. The experimentation parameters are through the roof, and you can dial in your own tone that you have crafted from the ground up, and utilize it to your fullest benefit.

Why use a $2000+ unit to imitate someone else? I don't understand that mentality.


----------



## giwrgos02 (May 8, 2015)

Vhyle said:


> I'm not sad, I'm just wondering why people are shelling out money to have someone else's settings. You have an Axe FX, a device that is capable of conjuring up thousands of tone patches or whatever else you want. The experimentation parameters are through the roof, and you can dial in your own tone that you have crafted from the ground up, and utilize it to your fullest benefit.
> 
> Why use a $2000+ unit to imitate someone else? I don't understand that mentality.




See, you are wrong, because you judged me without even knowing me. 

I never said I own an Axe FX. I only own a Pod HD500X and I use it to "replicate" Axe FX patches. 

I am not buying the patches because I want to copy someone's tone. (because I literally can't. I can't use the patches, I can only see them.)

I buy them because I want to see what tools they use in order to build their tone and generally to see their mindset behind the whole process, so I can learn from it and start making good patches myself.

So the whole reason is, in the first place, that it is educational for me. I only have the Pod for 3 months and I didn't have a clue about digital equipment before I get it. So I need to learn somehow, and that's one good way I have discovered. And secondly, I want to support the artists I really admire.

But even if I had an Axe FX and I was too lazy to start tweaking it and just wanted to buy the patches so I can "imitate their tones", it doesn't give you the right to insult me. If you didn't like it and you thought that it was wrong for me doing such thing, you could simply advise me not to do it, for all the reasons you just mentioned.

That's the forum's purpose, in my opinion. To help and learn from each other.


----------



## crg123 (May 8, 2015)

Geez guys calm down. He could buy an axe fx and use it as a paper weight if he wanted to haha. Its his money, it doesn't matter. 

Some people like to use artist patches to lean how to tweak their own devices. I know that's how a lot of people begin before they understand how things work. I'm not on the side of "paid artist patches" but who am I to judge. Besides its not like its the BOO one which was hilariously bad (it was leaked too the Axechange awhile back) and that was $20!


----------



## narad (May 8, 2015)

giwrgos02 said:


> But even if I had an Axe FX and I was too lazy to start tweaking it and just wanted to buy the patches so I can "imitate their tones", it doesn't give you the right to insult me. If you didn't like it and you thought that it was wrong for me doing such thing, you could simply advise me not to do it, for all the reasons you just mentioned.



Some people just get too caught up on the idea that having an instrument sound similar to another artist's somehow compromises your own musical and uniqueness and voice. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Vhyle (May 8, 2015)

When did I insult anyone? I was being sarcastic as hell, but I never insulted anyone.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 8, 2015)

Difference does it make? It's ....in 5 bucks and his $ not yours...

I paid for a set of presets from a guy that does em over on the FAS forum and couldn't be happier.....they didn't cost anything but they sound fantastic and are a good base to learn from, so I kicked him $20 to say thanks, because I knew he put a ton of time and effort into em.

So what if people start with something that someone else created? Guitarists steal ideas all the time, and I'm sure the raggy guy might have created some original music in the past, just like I'm equally sure he's written stuff that sounds just like his favorite bands and or tunes. 

Like a lot of people said, the patch doesn't really matter....you're not going to sound anything like the guy that created it playing it, so why bitch?

Snarky people are snarky...never fails to amaze me how many people there are in the world who feel that their way is the only way and everyone else is WRONGWRONGWRONG. Amirite!??!?!?!


----------



## Vhyle (May 8, 2015)

... lol


----------

